# What's The Best Way To Keep My Cat Off My Keyboard?



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a new cat. She's 4.5 yrs old. Recently she stepped all over my keyboard and it cost me $420 to fix my desktop PC. I don't have a place to lock the keyboard up like a lot of desks do. What do I do? Disconnecting it each time is a lot of work. Putting cat repellent on it may damage it. What are the solutions others have used successfully?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Cats hate stepping on aluminum foil. After a while of its being there, you can probably stop putting a sheet over the top and the cat will still avoid it. A brand new, fairly good desktop PC can be had for $420. I think you were "had".


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

I spent the $420 for data recovery of a desktop backup drive that couldn't be replaced, not for a new pc. It had to be sent to a place in Wisconsin. From what I hear about data recovery prices I got off easily, besides $70 of that was to purchase a new drive. 

BTW, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Let me know if the foil helps. It won't leak into the kb, at least.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You can also if the cat gets up in others places like the dinning table and kitchen counter smack it. Not hard but with your finger just above the nose or I guess the bridge of the nose. It's just a tap really but they will get up and run off.
But then the cat will learn.

You start by picking up the cat and saying not and put the can down another place and like the cat know that it's OK in the other place.
Then after a couple times if the cat keeps going back you start tapping above the nose with your finger. Keep this up a couple day and tap a little harder if you need to. Just remember do not do it really hard. You just what the cat to give up and after maybe a week or less if the cat is smart they will stop and a little longer if they are hard headed and don't give up as easy. 
Then always let the cat know you love them and it's OK to set other places and give the cat lots of love and the cat will learn.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I used to have some keyboards with a plastic cover that you could place over them. Finding something to set over the keyboard like a small plastic dishpan would do the trick.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

No idea if this works but who knows ....

http://www.bitboost.com/pawsense/

Richard


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can also simply lock the system with the screen blanker and require a password to continue. It's doubtful the cat can guess the right password!


----------



## robinofloxley (May 11, 2009)

Passwords are useless if you have a pet monkey.

They invite all their mates round, they seem to have a lot of them, and they all hammer away till they guess the password.

A few good plays may be randomly produced along the way.
Use a keylogger to see if they stumble on anything good.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

A cat on a desktop keyboard can't damage a hard drive. You were definitely scammed. 

I wouldn't have any creature in my home that caused $420 worth of damage.


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

So.You live alone I take it?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Can't possibly have a wife, they can easily cause more damage than that! Let's not even get into the topic of children!


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)




----------



## Castle_Rock (May 15, 2005)

Have this run as the screensavor, if the cat doesn't like Dogs, just run THIS


----------



## Murtag (Feb 5, 2010)

I can think of 2 things..
#1) Kill the cat
or
#2) Whomp the cat on the butt everytime you see on your desk, kitchen table, coffee table, etc.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

squirt gun


----------



## Murtag (Feb 5, 2010)

aka Brett said:


> squirt gun


This is effective, but poor aiming might cause other damage, because once they get used to it they will dart as soon as they see it. So if you squirt the water and they run u might hit a book or something haha.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

you grab it by the tail first


----------



## tronic592001 (May 11, 2003)

Take your mouse from the desktop and put it in the fridge.

 Simples


----------



## chippynut (Dec 12, 2009)

Pack the cat up well and safe and send it to me, i have just lost both my fifteen year old brother tom cats to cancer and i am totally gutted, i love the things!!!.


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

>f


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Handheld Cat 'Zapper'

http://www.everythingforpets.com/handheld_cat_zapper.pet/use.id.5.item_id.1306.dept.1/

PetSafe Ultrasonic Remote Pet Trainer
http://www.everythingforpets.com/pe..._trainer.pet/use.id.5.item_id.5011.dept.1035/

Wait maybe this will maker the cat want to go here to the Danish Design Cat Cosy Bed.
http://www.everythingforpets.com/danish_design_cat_cosy_bed.pet/use.id.5.item_id.7942.dept.1031/


----------



## pcatrocity (Feb 8, 2010)

CATS............ I've got one here that does same thing. Now I keep keyboard in box when not in use.

Same cat had habit of stepping on the power button of battery backup power supply. When I was middle of something. A box with holes for ventilation took care of that problem too.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

that's why I had a dog, he always left my computer alone.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

bp936 said:


> that's why I had a dog, he always left my computer alone.


:up:.....and they wont kill your 1400 dollar bird either


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I always lean my keyboard vertical against the monitor with the mouse behind it when I'm not using it. The cat's never bothered it...


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

I dont have a cat but do have a pc desk that has a sliding tray for the keyboard....ideal to keep a cat off the keyboard.

A plastic container large enough to fit over they keyboard would work ...cost about 2 bucks


----------

